

I don't get Facebook, explain please! - globalrev

seriously it is not very intuitive, you cant really do much. no forum, no chat.<p>on myspace at least people have big profiles and can post stuff, on Facebook you first have to become friends.<p>i really dont get why this got so big!?<p>problem is it makes me feel trapped. like i cant find or do anything, it makes me want to get out of their.<p>and how do you find all the applications?<p>how the hell can some application on facebook be valued to 500K$/month whih i read somewhere.
======
menloparkbum
I know what you mean. When I use the interwebs I want to post links and click
on really tiny triangles. Sometimes I like typing how I feel about links into
boxes. I can't figure out why people would use Facebook. I mean, I guess you
can post links and type comments into boxes. All those photos and friends make
it really confusing! I also don't see any tiny triangles to click on when I am
on Facebook.

------
culley
Facebook is an older crowd of mostly college graduates. Thus higher income and
more desirable to marketers. They do a good job of helping you find friends of
a friend and reconnect with high school and college friends. Games like
scrabolous give the bored office workers something to do.

------
rms
It's fun when all your friends are there.

------
bayareaguy
Vanity

